# using currant slurry.



## Arne (Dec 3, 2010)

Racked the current wine into secondary tonite. Ready to use the slurry from it. Seems like I always wind up with more than the primary will hold. take that back, the primary will hold it, but when it starts fermentin, out she comes. Put it in two buckets so should be ok. Doubt whether it will be done before the last batch is done tho, lol. Arne.


----------



## Arne (Dec 4, 2010)

Glad I split that stuff into 2 buckets. Would have had it all over the place. It took off like a rocket. Arne.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 5, 2010)

Better put a board over the buckets with a rock on top.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 6, 2010)

Arne said:


> ...  It took off like a rocket. Arne.



You might want to put a helmet on!


----------



## Arne (Dec 6, 2010)

lol, Lon. That is just about the way I felt. S.G. is coming down fast. It is a nice pink color, this will be the first one I have made that has any color to speak of. The others have all been pretty much clear. Arne.


----------

